# Happy Camper tonight



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2015)

Woodworkers Source is a Phoenix hardwood business that specializes in exotics, a couple times a year they host woodworking contest with various themes, this time it was wall art. I had a piece hanging on my wall I made a while back, which I entered. Found out tonight I won first place. The prize; an Oliver 14" bandsaw. Dont know much about then except they are modern euro style, and made in Taiwan. Comparable it seems to the Jet, Ricon, Laguna, and others in this category. Below is the piece I entered, and the lucky winner...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 19


----------



## Sprung (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome, Barry! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 14, 2015)

Congrats Barry !!! That is a very cool and unique piece of Barryart

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 14, 2015)

wow love that piece of art barry very cool congrates

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome. Not a surprise you won

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!!! You definitely deserved to win. That piece is absolutely awesome. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2015)

Congrats! Great work of art. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats! What an awesome piece of work. I hate bees, but those are the kind we like...wooden. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 15, 2015)

Really neat ! Way to go

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 15, 2015)

Barry, you deserve a big round of applause. Your entry is truly amazing and worthy of First Prize. I hope you get lots of good use out of the saw.
Kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 15, 2015)

Barry
That is awesome art I really like that piece ,wonderful job and congrats. I do not know anything about the band saw either but the price is right and a worthy prize
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 15, 2015)

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations Barry! Well deserved. That is a sweet piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I'm looking forward to giving the bandsaw a workout. I now have three 14" bandsaws lol, and all with different blade lengths, time to let one go.....


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations Barry! I remember when you built that piece, beautiful! In my day job, I deal with restaurants. Oliver is a company that makes high quality slicers for the food industry, I imagine it's the same company. Look forward to hearing what you think of it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 15, 2015)

that's great! what are the dimensions?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 15, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> that's great! what are the dimensions?


Thanks Robert, Of the wall art? 21x32, of the bandsaw? bout yay big lol


----------



## TimR (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats Barry, that's very cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

Barry I've already commented on how much I love the bees it is awesome. Congrats on the well-deserved win!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 15, 2015)

Very cool! Looks like a major award...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 15, 2015)

AWESOME! You deserve it man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! Looks like a major award...
> 
> View attachment 91172



Someone has to explain this to me - it must be worth understanding if Doc posted it. I know that's Daren McGavin, but I don't know what the image is in reference to.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 15, 2015)

You have never seen this movie!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> You have never seen this movie!?!?!



That scene is not ringing a bell.


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 15, 2015)

It's the leg lamp!! 

Had "fragile" on the box, must be from France.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh hell it even had a Kevin in it. I haven't seen it in a lifetime lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Had "fragile" on the box, must be from France.



Italy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 15, 2015)

Ha ha thanks for asking Kevin, I didn't get it either...


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats Barry. I really liked that bee project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Nov 16, 2015)

that wall art is insane how big is it? what are the bees made from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice work -congrats on the win.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

